# Anyone Know Where To Get Co2 Refills In Geelong?



## BeerSwiller (16/3/11)

Hi all,

I have a mykegonlegs co2 cylinder which is close to being empty, I know I can swap at ballarat homebrew or refill at warrnambool but just wondering for convenience if there is anywhere in Geelong that will refill?


----------



## chadjaja (16/3/11)

There is a gas place just near The Arena sports complex in North Geelong. Only open till lunch on Sat's though from memory.


----------



## DU99 (16/3/11)

wouldn't recommend they have to send them away,and never have spare exchange bottle's..

This help
http://www.mykegonlegs.com.au/co2_cylinder...p?action=search


----------



## 1974Alby (1/5/11)

Anyone else have any idea's...I too am looking for CO2 in Geelong area, surely there must be something local for reliable refills or swap'n go????


----------



## michael_aussie (1/5/11)

I found the cheapest place was a fire equipment service company.
It worked out at around $10/kg for me.

In your local area these came up in google..


http://www.google.com.au/search?q=fire+equ...ved=0CFkQtQMwAA


----------



## Hogshead (1/5/11)

There is a "Mykegonlegs" swap and go place in Hoppers Crossing.Probably no good for you seeing you're in Colac. Warnambool would be closer. Probably even Ballarat.
The place near the Arena is a Airliquide agency.


----------



## duxMike (27/12/20)

for future reference, wallingtons rural is probably the closest to Geelong I know of: Geelong Home Brew Supplies: Kits | Ingredients | Beer
personally, I don't like to go there since it is a long drive for me in northern geelong, but beats driving to hoppers Xing... and the staff there on weekends tend to be usually bored and unhelpful, so don't expect to go there for any advice, but if you just need a gas refill or need parts or materials quickly, then it's OK for that.


----------



## nutbeat (28/12/20)

Geelong Home Brewing Supplies, Shop 2/108 Church St, Hamlyn Heights is the only place worth getting home brew stuff in Geelong, they do refills or swap and go


----------



## Klosey (28/12/20)

I use a BOC food grade gas. Costs me $79 for a 6 kg. Seems to have agents everywhere. That price includes renting the bottle and one refill per year.


----------



## Garryg (28/12/20)

BOC Gas and Gear Thompson Rd North Geelong.


----------



## duxMike (28/12/20)

nutbeat said:


> Geelong Home Brewing Supplies, Shop 2/108 Church St, Hamlyn Heights is the only place worth getting home brew stuff in Geelong, they do refills or swap and go


Just discovered their new store - big upgrade from the smaller east geelong shop! Friendly and knowledgeable - and now gas too! woohoo! no more drives to Wallington


----------

